

Poppy, the first 3D robot that anyone can build and program - franciscop
https://www.poppy-project.org

======
franciscop
A demo: [https://vimeo.com/76917854](https://vimeo.com/76917854)

The time-lapse build: [https://vimeo.com/96262428](https://vimeo.com/96262428)

